

Cool water vapor effect in HTML5 Canvas - w00kie
http://raizin-japan.com/cool/

======
onion2k
It's 'just' a couple of scrolling images for the vertical and horizontal
vapour, and a rotating image for the swirl where they meet. Very effective
indeed. I'm impressed.

~~~
zaroth
Agreed, when you know what to look you can see the components, but at first
glance it looks very believable.

Too bad even such a simple visual hack was enough to get the fans spinning on
my mac air (circa 2011)

~~~
robmcm
Yeah HTML 5 is such a resource hog! Brign back flash :p

~~~
tjoff
The biggest advantage of flash is that it is easy to disable and you don't
loose out on disabling it.

Yes, I'm prepared to miss they days of flash.

------
beeglebug
I like the end result, but i'm not sure why they decided to use 14 canvas tags
when 1 would have worked just as well.

It seems wasteful, canvas was designed specifically to allow drawing and
manipulating multiple images on a single surface, these guys are using canvas
as if it were a div with a background image.

~~~
kilian
Maybe they found it performed better, like Adrian Holovaty found for
soundslide: [http://www.holovaty.com/writing/in-defense-of-
canvas/](http://www.holovaty.com/writing/in-defense-of-canvas/) (see "stacking
canvases")

~~~
robin_reala
Stacking canvases makes sense when you have ones that either only need to be
built on startup or change infrequently. If everything in your animation is
moving (like this one) then there’s no performance benefit.

~~~
ricardobeat
Are you sure about that? Would be interesting to see a performance comparison.

------
mhax
Goes to show, you don't always need to do things the hard/proper/science way
to make something like this convincing. Smoke and mirrors ftw. (although this
particular set of smoke and mirrors could probably do with a little
optimising. I'ts a good effect nonetheless)

------
SeanDav
Took about 2 minutes before the animation actually started, but clever effect.

------
talloaktrees
This is much like how particle systems in games work

------
Aldipower
Doesn't work with my resolution of 1280x1920 px. ;)

~~~
bagosm
Why are you so happy about it not working?

~~~
Aldipower
I am not happy about it, but should I be grumpy?

~~~
recursive
No one suggested that.

~~~
pattle
It was implied

------
kevrone
Cpu: 42%

